# I Am Statring to think she is a leach



## polster (Jun 1, 2010)

For some reason I am thinking my wife is a Leach. I got this idea from a Blog I read. I never had heard of Relationship Leaches but I do no believe it is a serious Issue. You can read more at Relationship Leaches I found that I really think the only reason why she married me was to have some were to live and have money. We have no Kids (She does not want any) and she is always out and about. For some reason she never is able to find a job. She starts and stops school like it is free. She wants a new care every year. At first I thought this was normal. I am starting to think she was planning this all along. I was wondering why her father was so fast to get her out the house. Does anyone know or do support on Leaching? Please help...


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

She could be a leach, or there could be a communication break down. For example before i moved with my H (bf at the time) i told him i didnt want to work. i told him i expected him to provide for me financially- within reason of course. i do work (but dont make much) and own my own car. i dont buy much and i always ask before i do. But my H and i discussed all this before we got married. 

Does she know how you feel? is she aware of how her behavior is affecting you? Have you been putting on a martry facade and giving her money, telling her you want to make her happy? 

Sit down and tell her how you feel. try not to use accusatory wording such as "you make me...". Try to use "i feel" and "i need". then set some boundaries with money. tell her how much you are comfortable spending and what she needs to earn on her own. In general though, these are things couples discuss before marriage. it could be she wants a lifestyle you are not comfortable giving.


----------



## polster (Jun 1, 2010)

I have tried that in the past. She told me that i would have to give her a 30day eviction notice required by law. I am thinking about doing it.


----------



## all about it (Jun 28, 2015)

What makes anyone worth providing a lifestyle to? Talk of equality etc, let them pull their own weight. Could not possibly provide stimulae that would constitute supporting someone ongoing who is going to the gym, for massages, shopping and at the end of the day, cheat with the personal trainer then take you to the cleaners for alimony. Folks, give yourselves a shake!


----------

